# Help with bearings



## tritom45ca (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi I have a 2013 Trek Madone 5 series, I want to replace the headset bearings. I went to my LBS for a set of bearings and was told what they had may work, they gave me a set of Crane Creek bearings. 

My original Trek Bearings slip in and out of the headset by easily hand. I can place the top Crane Creek bearing in by hand. But when I try to install the bottom bearing it is definitely a no go by hand.

So my question is; are new headset bearings to be installed with a press or should they slip in by hand? Last thing I want to do is stress and crack the head tube pressing in a bearing.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

No press. Bottom bearing installs on the fork steerer, not in the headtube... at least, for 2010 it did so I am assuming 2013 is the same.
http://www.bike-manual.com/brands/trek/om/assets/pdfs/10trek_madone.pdf

Also, you'll get a better response posting in the components-wrenching subforum.


----------



## okiefo (Jan 10, 2009)

For 2013 Madones, the OD of the lower HS bearing is 51mm. It's possible that the shop gave you a bearing for a 2008-2009 Madone, which was 53mm and definitely will not fit. 

the bearing should fit relatively easily by hand. Also, just to be super detailed, the chamfers should be 36deg to fit properly.


----------



## tritom45ca (Jan 13, 2016)

Awesome, thanks for the help. I took the Crane Creek bearings back, they were the wrong size. 
They looked up the proper bearings and wanted to charge me $175 WTF!! I looked online but could only find the proper bearings in the UK. Is there a place online where I could order them from the US.

Thanks


----------



## okiefo (Jan 10, 2009)

tritom45ca said:


> Awesome, thanks for the help. I took the Crane Creek bearings back, they were the wrong size.
> They looked up the proper bearings and wanted to charge me $175 WTF!! I looked online but could only find the proper bearings in the UK. Is there a place online where I could order them from the US.
> 
> Thanks


If you need JUST the bearings, go to your local Trek dealer and tell them you need just the bearings. If they don't have them, have them order the following two part numbers:
271111 is a pair of top bearings (that's just how they come. Cane Creek 1-1/8" replacement bearing set...you'll have a spare). should cost you about $22.

417578 is just the lower (51mm) bearing. should cost you about $30. 
not cheap, but better than 175!


----------

